# Quick hello from Tuff



## tobysmommy (Jan 9, 2011)

So glad Mr. Tuff is feeling fine. He is such a handsome fellow. Toby is waving "hello back"!


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Hello Mr Tuff :wavey: You are looking handsome as ever


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Tuff*

Tuff

Thanks so much for wanting to say hello to all of us!
We Love You, You Know!
You look wonderful!!


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

Hello to you Tuff. You are looking as handsome as ever. Love the look of mischief in your eyes.


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

How is Tuff now Alan? He sure looks good!!!

Pete


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Tuff is looking great. Glad he is feeling good too. Just keep on pampering him as you have been doing and he deserves.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Tuff Dog is looking very handsome. Give that sweet boy a big kiss from me. I hope this winter isnt too tuff on him. I hate winter.


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

FeatherRiverSam said:


> How is Tuff now Alan? He sure looks good!!!
> 
> Pete


Thanks for asking Pete. He is doing very well. He still has bad days however he is getting around fine on his own. He makes it up and down the short stairway into the back yard fine now. He is off and on anti inflammatory meds and a Tramadol now and then on bad days.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

J is swooning XXOO


----------



## Pudden (Dec 28, 2008)

Tuff is looking very regal. Pudden is sorry to hear he has arthritis, but hopes that the laser people will be able to make it go away.


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

Claire's Friend said:


> J is swooning XXOO


I told Tuff what you said......he is smitten with Miss J.....


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

I didn't know he lost a leg, he really is handsome.


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

goldensrbest said:


> I didn't know he lost a leg, he really is handsome.


Thanks so much for the compliment... I also think he is sorta handsome. 

He was born minus a leg. He knows no different. Minor inconvenience


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Hey there buddy!!!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Tuff looks great! I'm so glad to hear he's feeling well, too.


----------



## Blondie (Oct 10, 2009)

Handsome fellow you've got. I like your description, "minor inconvenience," well said.


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

Hi there Tuff boy !!!........... looking good there buddy !!


----------



## Deber (Aug 23, 2011)

Tuff looks great and has that Spark in his eyes. Really such a fantastic boy and so glad to hear he is doing well. Thank you for the pictures!


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

Blondie said:


> Handsome fellow you've got. I like your description, "minor inconvenience," well said.


 Thanks....I do not even notice his "special feature" any more ...he is like any other dog.... well except he stole my heart.....


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

Looking good as ever, Tuff!!


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Gunner here. Tuff, you are one handsome dude! Glad you are feeling well. Keep melting your dad's heart...I'm sure there are some good treats that will follow any and all cute things you do.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Claire's Friend said:


> J is swooning XXOO





AlanK said:


> I told Tuff what you said......he is smitten with Miss J.....


I don't know, we might have a fight on our hands, Miss Roxy has been eyeing Mr. Tuff Dog for sometime, she's a bit shy and didn't want to say anything.

Tuff Dog you're looking great as always, you're such a handsome boy.


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> I don't know, we might have a fight on our hands, Miss Roxy has been eyeing Mr. Tuff Dog for sometime, she's a bit shy and didn't want to say anything.


Rhut Rho Miss Roxy.... Tuff likes the shy girls...


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

AlanK said:


> Rhut Rho Miss Roxy.... Tuff likes the shy girls...


 
How does Tuff dog feel about having a golden girl's nose in his ear? That's her way of saying hello once she decides to stop being shy.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Can there be a cat fight among dogs? Penny has her eye on Mr. Tuff. She sends lots of :kiss: to him.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Penny's Mom said:


> Can there be a cat fight among dogs? Penny has her eye on Mr. Tuff. She sends lots of :kiss: to him.


Looks like Mr. Tuff Dog is going to have so many girls after him, he's not going to know what to do with himself. Sure he'll forget about his arthritis though.


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

Tuff you are a very handsome boy! I can see why the ladies are chasing you! 

Hope you continue to have good days.


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> How does Tuff dog feel about having a golden girl's nose in his ear? That's her way of saying hello once she decides to stop being shy.


 I dont know if he likes it or not but that sounds like a real treat to me:roflmao:


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

AlanK said:


> I dont know if he likes it or not but that sounds like a real treat to me:roflmao:


That made me laugh out loud!!


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

I love Tuff!


----------

